# [ 2019 ] Where are the places you go back to again and again?



## mdurette (Aug 15, 2019)

For me - it is Orlando (hey I have a kid and a 50 year old Disney obsessed husband) and Lincoln, NH (because I like getting back to nature and walks in the woods).

With that said...
I do hope to head back to Sedona again and Aruba is a place I could go to annually.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 15, 2019)

Cabo, Hawaii, British Columbia, New Zealand, and Australia.

Edit Ooops forgot Seaside Oregonmat least once per year


----------



## Luanne (Aug 15, 2019)

Maui
San Francisco
NYC


----------



## rboesl (Aug 15, 2019)

Aruba for us. 8 out of the last 10 years. It's why we own there.


----------



## bluehende (Aug 15, 2019)

Massanutten and VT/NH area


----------



## Panina (Aug 15, 2019)

Key West
Marco Island
Myrtle Beach
NC mountains
Kennebunk Maine 

Not as often but do repeat 
Orlando
Hilton Head


----------



## missyrcrews (Aug 15, 2019)

Smugglers' Notch, Cold Spring Resort (where we own), and the North Conway area of NH.  My kids ask to go to Smuggs every year, some years twice!


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 15, 2019)

Williamsburg, Hilton Head Island, Myrtle Beach, San Diego,  Fort Lauderdale, Orlando, Las Vegas,  and Washington DC.


----------



## lynne (Aug 15, 2019)

Pacific Grove


----------



## CPNY (Aug 15, 2019)

Bed, the bathroom, the kitchen, work......ohhhh duh vacations lol, Bahamas, Orlando, Europe


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 15, 2019)

Yellowstone and 40ish years of annual trips to Mazatlan, MX. Seattle, and a level of comfort in Spain, Italy, and I spent over 40 years traversing America's highways.


----------



## linsj (Aug 15, 2019)

Hawaii, Hawaii, Hawaii, Hawaii.


----------



## HDiaz1 (Aug 15, 2019)

Destin FL 
California
New York 
Las Vegas


----------



## controller1 (Aug 15, 2019)

Maui
Maui
Avon, CO
NYC


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 15, 2019)

Hawaii, Southern Utah's National Parks, and Yellowstone.

Dave


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 15, 2019)

mdurette said:


> For me - it is Orlando (hey I have a kid and a 50 year old Disney obsessed husband) and Lincoln, NH (because I like getting back to nature and walks in the woods).
> 
> With that said...
> I do hope to head back to Sedona again and Aruba is a place I could go to annually.


New Orleans and Orlando. We go to NOLA more often because it’s closer, but we absolutely love Disney, especially during EPCOT Food & Wine Festival!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 15, 2019)

BVI and St Martin sailing with Tradewinds, and Tradewinds just about anywhere they have an open base.

Vegas, Sedona, and resorts around TX.

NYC

Hawaii

I mix it up a lot.  That is the beauty of points ownership.


----------



## klpca (Aug 15, 2019)

Hawaii and Palm Desert.  Hawaii is usually a cheap airfare, and Palm Desert is driving distance.  I have to be very disciplined to book other places because if a good Hawaii week pops up, I book it. That's why we are going twice this year.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 15, 2019)

klpca said:


> Hawaii and Palm Desert.  Hawaii is usually a cheap airfare, and Palm Desert is driving distance.  I have to be very disciplined to book other places because if a good Hawaii week pops up, I book it. That's why we are going twice this year.


That’s how i am with the Bahamas. Constantly going, it’s an easy 2.5 hour flight. Sometimes I go a few years without going then I’ll go three times in a year.


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 15, 2019)

Sun River, OR
New York City
San Francisco 
Tahoe


----------



## artringwald (Aug 16, 2019)

Scouted out many great places, but our favorite is still Poipu, Kauai. 2003 was the last year we didn't go to Poipu.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Aug 16, 2019)

Oregon Coast (WM or family owned place)
Hawaii ( II trade )
San Juan Islands in Washington State (work trips, sail boat, private rental or camping)
Bend, Oregon (friend's vacation home, last 15 New Year's and some July 4th holidays)
Deschutes River, Oregon (3 night rafting trip with same 5 families, 15 plus years)


----------



## heathpack (Aug 16, 2019)

Carmel CA in the spring
Sedona around Thanksgiving
Somewhere mountainous in late summer like Park City Or Tahoe
Disneyland for just a day or two


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 16, 2019)

The local deli.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 16, 2019)

Palm Desert, CA and Ko Olina, Oahu HI.


----------



## swditz (Aug 16, 2019)

mdurette said:


> For me - it is Orlando (hey I have a kid and a 50 year old Disney obsessed husband) and Lincoln, NH (because I like getting back to nature and walks in the woods).
> 
> With that said...
> I do hope to head back to Sedona again and Aruba is a place I could go to annually.



Cape cod ( own 3 there)
Maine
Cocoa beach
Orlando


----------



## NiteMaire (Aug 16, 2019)

Hawaii (x10), Mexico (x8) - RM and NV, and Orlando (x4) account for the vast majority of our vacations.


----------



## slip (Aug 16, 2019)

I don’t know if I can say Hawaii anymore since I live here but I’ll say Molokai.


----------



## Bwolf (Aug 16, 2019)

Stowe, VT and Sanibel Island


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 16, 2019)

I need to add Costco to my list in MB, Orlando and San Diego LOL.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 16, 2019)

We’ll visit other places too but Hawaii is where we go.


----------



## dmbrand (Aug 16, 2019)

Maine, Cayman Islands, Cabo, and California coast


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 16, 2019)

Naples, FL
Key West, FL
Traverse City, MI
NOLA


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Aug 16, 2019)

Puerto Vallarta MX.


----------



## joestein (Aug 16, 2019)

The only places we have visited multiple times is Orlando and Pompano Beach (closet Wyndham to my parents in Del Ray.  But don't go anymore as they are dead).   We will be visiting Smokey Mountains for the 2nd time in a few weeks.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 16, 2019)

Yellowstone
Badlands (SD)
Hawaii
Alaska
NoVA/DC
Vegas (but mostly for work)


----------



## Bailey#1 (Aug 16, 2019)

Orlando(DVC owner), NOLA, NYC, LA, Las Vegas....  Hey,  we live in rural Vermont. "What happens in Vermont, stays in Vermont, but nothing ever happens in Vermont".


----------



## pittle (Aug 16, 2019)

Puerto Vallarta


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 16, 2019)

Maui, Kauai, Orlando, Newport Coast, Anaheim, Carlsbad, Branson, San Francisco.  That's about it.


----------



## turkel (Aug 16, 2019)

Caribbean but never the same place 2 years in a row. Anywhere there is water and it’s warm. Although there have been places we have been more than once we will never be the people who go the same place 20 years in a row.

So much to see, so little time.....

You would have to pay us to go to Disney.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 16, 2019)

turkel said:


> Caribbean but never the same place 2 years in a row. Anywhere there is water and it’s warm. Although there have been places we have been more than once we will never be the people who go the same place 20 years in a row.
> 
> So much to see, so little time.....
> 
> You would have to pay us to go to Disney.



Caribbean from California- can I ask you about itineraries?  Every time I’ve looked for flight Caribbean, the itineraries seem too time consuming from California.  Do you just suck it up and go anyway?  Or have you found some good airlines/routes that you like to use?


----------



## elaine (Aug 16, 2019)

Enjoyed reading this thread--Tuggers returning annually is a very good recommendation.
For us:  Williamsburg (weekend trips, 2 hr drive), Orlando, HHI. We love Smugglers Notch (if it were 5 hours vs 11 hr drive, we'd go EOY), same for Hawaii (too long a flight), Europe EOY, but not always the same place, but we're very partial to Marriott Ile de France and return whenever we're in the Paris area.


----------



## turkel (Aug 16, 2019)

We just suck it up unfortunately, but we always go for 2 weeks. 11 hours transit with layovers is the norm, 16 hours the max, I draw the line at 24.

When searching airfare price and time are the most important. 

I love the water, spouse needs warm clear water where he can see his toes. 

Hawaii is a quick 5 hours, we have been once in 10 years. Enjoyed the road to Hana immensely but had to get in every waterfall alone since hubby doesn’t do cold water. The Caribbean makes us both happy. So far the only Caribbean island we won’t return to is St. Kitts spouse hated it. I have learned a car is a must for us so Mexico is also off the itinerary.

Once we retire (Nov 2020) we will expand our horizons and see Certain places in Europe but for longer trips. 

Headed to French Polynesia in less than a week. San Jose to Lax to Tahiti to Raiatea to Tahiti to Moorea to Tahiti to LAX to SFO I haven’t even counted the hours on that one. On the return we have a 12 hour layover in LAX (booked a Marriott hotel), a once in a lifetime trip I am sure, but I am sooooo excited. I am going to swim with whales I hope I hope I hope!


----------



## wilma (Aug 16, 2019)

Lake Tahoe (north shore), carmel, Kauai, Maui, eastern Sierra, Sanibel Island, Cozumel


----------



## heathpack (Aug 16, 2019)

turkel said:


> We just suck it up unfortunately, but we always go for 2 weeks. 11 hours transit with layovers is the norm, 16 hours the max, I draw the line at 24.
> 
> When searching airfare price and time are the most important.
> 
> ...




OMG we went once and it was awesome.  Easier trip for us than the Caribbean- eight hour straight shot from LA.  Enjoy your trip, I’m jealous!


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 16, 2019)

London, a week every year since 2007 (and many times before that)
Steamboat Springs CO, 3 months every year since 1997

Puerto Vallarta, a week every couple of years

Cheers


----------



## Laurie (Aug 16, 2019)

Only Hilton Head -- partly because we bought a pet-friendly condo there so we can vacation with our dog. 

I'd return to Yellowstone much more often if we lived closer; maybe Hawaii too (been 4x but can hardly abide the flight-time now). Oh, and Swiss Alps. 

Otherwise we prefer the discovery experience in places we haven't been. Often we'll repeat a destination once because there's always something we missed the first time, but not again and again.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 16, 2019)

Vermont and New Hampshire where out timeshares are.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Aug 16, 2019)

Big Island, Hawaii.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 16, 2019)

We just made the commitment to return to Kauai regularly. Orlando/WDW has been my go-to for my late-winter/early-spring break, but that might be changing.


----------



## clifffaith (Aug 16, 2019)

Sedona, Santa Fe, Hawaii pretty much annually. Pismo Beach multiple times per year.


----------



## goaliedave (Aug 16, 2019)

I am a snowbird and do the same 6 months every winter: 3 months in Orlando > 3 weeks in Hawaii > Sedona> 3 weeks following the LPGA golf tour from Scottsdale to San Diego to Palm Springs > home to do tax for a month (I'm a CPA) then 3 weeks in Virginia. The same timeshares each location so they remember me and it feels like home, I know where the grocery stores and golf courses are, etc.

I'll mix it up if I have a girlfriend that likes all-inclusives as I own at Palace Resorts and they don't charge you MF unless you use. Every 3 or 4 years I'll add in UK, such great locations through Diamond Resorts like 16th century manor houses and rural country estates.


----------



## rhonda (Aug 16, 2019)

Orlando and Anaheim, more often than I'd like to admit; good thing I'm in good company with many of y'all!
Pagosa Springs, CO, at least annually since 2012 for horsey adventures/events. (But I'm thinking this fall might be my last pre-planned trip.  Time for a break?)
Oahu (often for business; then hop to another island, if schedule permits, for personal time).
Some cruise ship on HAL, NCL, DCL, Celebrity or similar.  (So is cruising one big "return to" category?  Or is the "ship" the destination?  The itinerary?  What is the 'return' qualifier for cruising?)
Some trail (horseback).
Costco.  (Just joking ... um, maybe)


----------



## AnnaS (Aug 16, 2019)

Disney, Cruising, Hilton Head, Vero Beach

I know if I was not afraid of the long flght/flying - I would be going to Italy at least every other year.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 16, 2019)

We've been all around the world to many countries and cities, and country. The only place we regularly go is Palm Desert (every year) and Branson MO. Everywhere else is mostly a one off.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 16, 2019)

rhonda said:


> Costco.  (Just joking ... um, maybe)



Haha! I think I’ll be returning there today as well. It’s a popular destination!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bobpark56 (Aug 16, 2019)

Southern Spain (often in Malaga or one of the hill towns like Gaucin or Jimena de la Frontera, also at either of the Marriotts or Las Mimosas).
Cancun (we own at Lagunamar)
Maui/Kauai (we own with DRI)
Puerto Aventuras, Mexico


----------



## IdahoSuz (Aug 16, 2019)

Palm Springs.

I also love the Caribbean and New Zealand but travel times and cost limit the number of visits.


----------



## rhonda (Aug 16, 2019)

rhonda said:


> Pagosa Springs, CO, at least annually since 2012 for horsey adventures/events. (But I'm thinking this fall might be my last pre-planned trip.  Time for a break?)


Bah!  The horsey event just sent me an email 'sneaky peak' at this Fall's theme & agenda.  Looks awesome. If the event meets the description, I'll have 2020's tickets purchased before we return home.  Shoot.  I should have _already_ booked WM ... _must go do that now_.

The theme that speaks to my heart today: 





			
				Parelli Savvy Summit 2019 said:
			
		

> *The Theme This Year is “Horse Psychology & Behavior”*
> 
> Each of the exciting subjects we present each day will focus on how to get to your horse’s mind, to truly understand horse behavior and fulfill their needs as they fulfill ours.


----------



## dms1709 (Aug 16, 2019)

Aruba, Hilton Head and I like Orlando, the resorts are so nice.  We did make out first trip from the east coast to Hawaii and if it wasn't for such  a long plane ride that would also be on my list and I almost forgot we spend 4 weeks in Bonita Springs, FL, DH loves it.


----------



## stmartinfan (Aug 16, 2019)

St. Maarten, for one or two weeks in the winter at Divi Little Bay.  Have been there almost every year for nearly 20 years. But our other travel each year is usually to somewhere new in Europe or Asia, and isn't timeshare travel.


----------



## aandmrun (Aug 16, 2019)

Hawaii (anytime), Park City, Utah (love to hike there in the fall), and Palm Desert (spring or fall).


----------



## Krteczech (Aug 16, 2019)

St Maarten at Christmas/ New Year was our place to go for over 10 years before Hurricane Irma. Our TS renovation is not progressing and I just gave back my RTU. Estes Park, CO for summer TS vacation until 2017 when we retired here full time. Looking for inspiration...


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 16, 2019)

Disney
Bahamas
Cancun
Maui
Scottsdale
Marco Island


----------



## jme (Aug 16, 2019)

Our favorites, in order:

*Omni Grove Park Inn*, Asheville NC....https://www.omnihotels.com/hotels/asheville-grove-park
*Old Edwards Inn*, Highlands NC......https://www.oldedwardsinn.com
*Omni Mount Washington Resort Hotel*....https://www.omnihotels.com/hotels/bretton-woods-mount-washington

*Marriott's Pulse at Custom House*, Boston...https://www.marriott.com/hotels/tra...on/?scid=bb1a189a-fec3-4d19-a255-54ba596febe2
*Marriott's Grande Ocean*, Hilton Head......https://www.marriott.com/hotels/tra...an/?scid=bb1a189a-fec3-4d19-a255-54ba596febe2
*Church Street Inn*, Charleston SC.....https://festiva.com/churchstreetinn.php
*Marriott's Manor Club (original)*, Williamsburg VA......https://www.marriott.com/hotels/tra...ny/?scid=bb1a189a-fec3-4d19-a255-54ba596febe2


----------



## Glenn2 (Aug 16, 2019)

San Francisco, San Diego and San Juan - once a year
Fort Lauderdale - twice a year


----------



## Bernie8245 (Aug 16, 2019)

Marriott Grand Ocean/SurfWatch on Hilton Head, S.C. for 4 to 5 weeks in January, 
Orange Beach/Gulf Shores for the month of February 
and several weeks in Branson where we own.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Aug 17, 2019)

Maui
Kauai
Alta
Bend
New York
Washington
Lisbon

(places I have visited three or more times during the past five years)


----------



## chellej (Aug 17, 2019)

Yellowstone (own)
Hawaii (trade & used to own Shell points)


----------



## tony_i (Aug 17, 2019)

Panama City Beach - my number one US beach.
Las Vegas - Own at Desert Club and just acquired Elara.
Orlando - Will stop going there after 2020, hopefully.
Galveston - close to home and good for 2-3 night stays.


----------



## byeloe (Aug 17, 2019)

Cancun beats the Canadian winter


----------



## amluckau (Aug 17, 2019)

Maui every year (Marriott’s Maui Ocean Club), Escondido CA every year (Welk) to visit family & SoCal.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 17, 2019)

We own at Marriott's Ocean Pointe on Singer Island, Riviera Beach, FL. We've been every year except once since 2001. We also go to Breckenridge, CO nearly every year.  We won't make it this year though due to a job change. Las Vegas has been at least once/year since 1999. Branson, MO is an EOY trip now although we use to go multiple times each year. We pick one of the Hawaiian Islands to visit EOY (to expensive to fly there for us on a yearly basis).


----------



## Polly Metallic (Aug 17, 2019)

The places we’ve been to multiple times and plan to go again are Hawaii, Maui, and Orlando. Other places we repeat less often include Williamsburg, Palm Dessert area, Hilton Head, and Scottsdale.


----------



## tatmtr7 (Aug 17, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> Sedona, Santa Fe, Hawaii pretty much annually. Pismo Beach multiple times per year.


Have spent winter weeks at Ocean Pointe for almost 20 years! Love our oceanfront views!  Previously spent winter weeks in Palm Desert.


----------



## alexadeparis (Aug 17, 2019)

Scottsdale to visit friends; Door County for a summer weekend; Key West to party and chill;
St John Virgin Islands to recharge (2 weeks usually); Vegas for the shows, restaurants and shopping; Cruising to do a “sampler platter” of new destinations to see if any are worthy of a longer visit.


----------



## Deb from NC (Aug 17, 2019)

Hilton Head in the fall and Breckenridge, Colorado in ski season.  We own at Port O Call on HH and go every year.  We have traded into Breckenridge for the last 6 or 7 years, either Grand Lodge at Peak 7 or Grand Timber Lodge.  We usually do at least one long weekend a year at Myrtle Beach ( short drive for us) using Wyndham Points....


----------



## Deb from NC (Aug 17, 2019)

jme said:


> Our favorites, in order:
> 
> *Omni Grove Park Inn*, Asheville NC....https://www.omnihotels.com/hotels/asheville-grove-park
> *Old Edwards Inn*, Highlands NC......https://www.oldedwardsinn.com
> ...




We love the Grove Park Inn too!  We try to go for a long weekend every year...love their spa too!


----------



## riderLise (Aug 17, 2019)

we love our Big Island Hawaii for winter travel -it's eoy & we go, leaves the other year for exploration.


----------



## Rehdaun (Aug 17, 2019)

Gatlinburg, TN. Such a quiet and relaxing place when you get away from the crowds.


----------



## dagger1 (Aug 17, 2019)

Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch (San Antonio) every June (family gathering).
Hyatt MSS (Breckenridge) every last week July.
Hyatt MSS every last week January.
Wyndham Sedona/Durango/Pagosa Springs/Taos EOYE September/October
Ko’Olina/Waiohai EOYO first 2 Weeks January 
Ko’Olina/MOC/Hyatt Ka’anapali EOYO September 

We have done the first five, and just added the last date to round out our fixed vacations.


----------



## SabresFan (Aug 17, 2019)

mdurette said:


> For me - it is Orlando (hey I have a kid and a 50 year old Disney obsessed husband) and Lincoln, NH (because I like getting back to nature and walks in the woods).
> 
> With that said...
> I do hope to head back to Sedona again and Aruba is a place I could go to annually.



Really love this thread!  
I have a request to make - can people also indicate how they get their accommodations (since this is a timeshare forum, lol)
e.g. Trading via II or RCI or some other system
e.g. Exchanging with other TUGGERs
e.g. All within a mini system like Marriott, Hilton, Vistana, Wyndham, etc
e.g. Just own there

For us it's Orlando (DVC) and New York (always stay at a Residence Inn in East Rutherford NJ - the bus to the Port Authority picks you up right in front).  WAY cheaper than staying in Manhattan, and has free parking.


----------



## InkysMom (Aug 17, 2019)

Maui, Kona, Kauai, are the places we go back to the most but I have been dozens of places and love variety.


----------



## shorts (Aug 17, 2019)

We spend several winter weeks in Grand Cayman every year. We try to explore different places with our Wyndham points but did find ourselves making many repeat trips to Smokey Mountains and Branson before we began fulltime RVing as those were in easy driving distance of where we lived.


----------



## Klapkin (Aug 17, 2019)

Aruba and Sedona- very different types of vacations but love them both


----------



## JudiZ (Aug 17, 2019)

NH (where we own)
San Francisco (ETY)
New Orleans (ETY)
Orlando (Food and Wine) - took the kiddos when they were young and just starting the next gend
Just noticed Costco was an option - definitely Costco


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 17, 2019)

Hilton Head, Williamsburg, and Orlando.  All the places that were overbuilt.  Funny how that works.


----------



## JudiZ (Aug 17, 2019)

Big Matt said:


> Hilton Head, Williamsburg, and Orlando.  All the places that were overbuilt.  Funny how that works.


I agree!


----------



## heathpack (Aug 17, 2019)

SabresFan said:


> Really love this thread!
> I have a request to make - can people also indicate how they get their accommodations (since this is a timeshare forum, lol)
> e.g. Trading via II or RCI or some other system
> e.g. Exchanging with other TUGGERs
> ...



For us:
We trade internally within the Hyatt system for Carmel stays, but just bought an EOY week there.  So if we don’t get the trade we want, in the future we’ll just use our owned week.

For Sedona, we trade in.  Either internal Hyatt trade, or through SFX or II.

For our mountain trip, we might trade into Tahoe through Hyatt, SFX or II.  Or use our owned week at Marriott Mountainside.  We have DC points with that one; we own an EOY 2BR but get enough points that we can go every year for a week in a 1BR if we go in Aug, or even longer in Sept.  We’ve also traded into Breckinridge in summer through II, and our original visit to Marriott Mountainside was an II trade using a non-Marriott deposit.

For Disneyland, we use our owned points at Villas at Grand Californian.  Or trade in using our tiny 25 point HHI contract.


----------



## dandjane1 (Aug 17, 2019)

*Daytona Beach, either with Wyndham (at OceanWalk) or Diamond (B.B. Regency, The Coves) multiple times yearly.
Sedona next, then TN or NC.*


----------



## dandjane1 (Aug 17, 2019)

*Sorry - that's "D. B. Regency".*


----------



## jrc0109 (Aug 17, 2019)

Eagles Nest. Marco Island, FL.


----------



## jme (Aug 17, 2019)

rhonda said:


> .
> *
> Costco.*  (Just joking ... um, maybe)



Well, it sorta IS like a timeshare, annual maintenance fee and all..................we're owners too, never trade, only occupy!


----------



## rhonda (Aug 17, 2019)

SabresFan said:


> Really love this thread!
> I have a request to make - can people also indicate how they get their accommodations (since this is a timeshare forum, lol)
> e.g. Trading via II or RCI or some other system
> e.g. Exchanging with other TUGGERs
> ...


For ours ...

ORLANDO:  We own *DVC* _and_ trade back into DVC via *RCI* with some regularity.  We used to book (and enjoy!) off-site locations via RCI rental weeks but, _darn!_, the mouse captured us with free ground transportation (Magical Express) luring us to return only to his own property again and again.  Love that Magical Express.
ANAHEIM: Most visits are booked through *Worldmark's* mini-system using either Dolphins Cove or the WM Anaheim locations.  Sometimes we use our *DVC* points at Disney's Grand Cal.
PAGOSA SPRINGS: Mostly booked through *Worldmark's* mini-system.  Sometimes booked through Wyndham owners before Worldmark secured their own inventory but that was far less flexible given my goofy 4-night stay requirements: arrive on _Thursday_, depart on _Monday._
OAHU: Mostly hotel stays as the visit is booked via employer's travel system.  We've snuck in a couple trips to Aulani on *DVC* points.
CRUISING: Always *Cash*.  Haven't ever found a _worthwhile_ exchange via ICE or other travel systems.


----------



## bbodb1 (Aug 17, 2019)

Let me ask a question of those who have already answered here - one constant in our vacation experiences has been that the 2nd trip to a location has never matched the allure of the first - not that the 2nd trip has necessarily been bad, just not up to the level of the 1st trip.  That certainly may be a function of those few places we have visited twice, but what is it about returning to an area that y'all find so compelling?

Is it a favorite attraction?  I could see the mouse ears crowd loving every visit to Orlando because of this factor but would you revisit Orlando simply because it has so much stuff and you can't possibly see it all in one trip?  

From my perspective, I could say any visit to Colorado would fall into this category because the outdoors we have experienced there embodies what we want most in a vacation.


----------



## purson (Aug 17, 2019)

Our favorite destinations over the last 30 years have been, and continue to be:
1- Moab (any month)
2- Oregon Coast (not winter)
3- Kauai and Big Island (not summer)
4- San Diego (any month)
5- Seattle/Vancouver (Spring or Fall)
And we liked Tucson so much, we bought a second home there.
We go to great lengths to avoid staying at any TS that must impose TOTs (“Transient” Occupation Tax) because we are owners, not some kind of vagrant. We’re 90% WorldMark but have had a Kauai TS since 1989 that we trade in RCI. Hotels are a last resort, so to speak.


----------



## controller1 (Aug 17, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> Let me ask a question of those who have already answered here - one constant in our vacation experiences has been that the 2nd trip to a location has never matched the allure of the first - not that the 2nd trip has necessarily been bad, just not up to the level of the 1st trip.  That certainly may be a function of those few places we have visited twice, but what is it about returning to an area that y'all find so compelling?
> 
> Is it a favorite attraction?  I could see the mouse ears crowd loving every visit to Orlando because of this factor but would you revisit Orlando simply because it has so much stuff and you can't possibly see it all in one trip?
> 
> From my perspective, I could say any visit to Colorado would fall into this category because the outdoors we have experienced there embodies what we want most in a vacation.



We go to Maui now twice every year.  And yes, it is the same resort(s) - Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North and Westin Nanea.

Why the repeats?  It is like going home.  *That first year* was spent with a lot of questioning where is this, how do we do this, can we do this?  *Now*, it is a very comfortable and familiar place.  We know where things are.  We know the resort layout.  We know the rules.  We know what restaurant(s) we like and which ones we don't like.  We even know the names of some of the longtime employees and they know our names.

We've just started doing an annual trip to Westin Riverfront Mountain Villas in Avon, Colorado.  It's the same way.  We've stayed a week each of the past two years and have already reserved ten nights for 2020.


----------



## SabresFan (Aug 17, 2019)

rhonda said:


> For ours ...
> 
> ORLANDO:  We own *DVC* _and_ trade back into DVC via *RCI* with some regularity.  We used to book (and enjoy!) off-site locations via RCI rental weeks but, _darn!_, the mouse captured us with free ground transportation (Magical Express) luring us to return only to his own property again and again.  Love that Magical Express.
> ANAHEIM: Most visits are booked through *Worldmark's* mini-system using either Dolphins Cove or the WM Anaheim locations.  Sometimes we use our *DVC* points at Disney's Grand Cal.
> ...



Looks like I may be trying to emulate you.  We've got 300 DVC points, and I'd love to add more, but I think the prices (even for resale) are nuts.  I'm in the process of closing on a 61,000 RCI Point Grandview which I'm hoping to turn into a summer week annually at either DVC (I'd be fine with a 1 BR at SSR) or a good Orlando area resort like Wyndham Bonnet Creek or one of the Hilton's.  So we'll see how that shakes out.


----------



## Kelso (Aug 17, 2019)

Only in the United States:
#1 Branson (love Sight and Sound Theatre)
#2 Sanibel and Captiva Island
#3 Key West
#4 Stowe, Vermont
#5 of course, Maui


----------



## TheSwampers (Aug 17, 2019)

*-* Minocqua, WI in the summer with the family.
*-* Minocqua in the winter ice fishing with the guys.
*-* Siesta Key for total relaxation.


----------



## chapjim (Aug 17, 2019)

Quarter House in New Orleans because it's in New Orleans.

Wyndham Governor's Green, Old Town Alexandria, and National Harbor because they are close to home.


----------



## deslagle (Aug 17, 2019)

We go back to 5 places but we own every other year.  So not every year but every other year.  Yearly I may have tired of the long trips by now.  
Morritts Londoner (Grand Cayman Island), Windjammer Landing (St Lucia), Kahana Falls (Maui), Lawaii Beach Resort (Kauai) and Tres Rios (Playa Del Carmen La Herencia).
My spouse does not care as much for Mexico but Tres Rios is a nature preserve 326 acres with guards at the front gate.  The preserve has many cenotes and one you can kayak down or float on a 
tube to the ocean.  The pools and All inclusive are great.  The resort will give you a free ride to Playa Del Carmen beach at Sunset Fisherman but you taxi back.


----------



## stevenh21 (Aug 17, 2019)

Carlsbad, CA with RCI trades.
Ventura, CA started as trades, then bought at Harbortown Point.
Hawaii with trades.


----------



## missyrcrews (Aug 17, 2019)

missyrcrews said:


> Smugglers' Notch, Cold Spring Resort (where we own), and the North Conway area of NH.  My kids ask to go to Smuggs every year, some years twice!



We own at Cold Spring, and then usually trade into Smuggs, though I've also done Extra Vacation weeks there through RCI.  North Conway is usually an EV, too.  I own 4 weeks at Cold Spring, but usually only trade one a year.

I agree with the previous poster who talked about how their stays feel like home.  My kids are creatures of habit.  I've been trying to talk up a trip to Williamsburg for 2021.  They are NOT INTERESTED in the least.  Not even if I can get a big unit.  Not even if we go to Busch Gardens.    They want to know that they are going to Smuggs to do all the things they love in Vermont.  They want to go to Cold Spring and take the van for a trip.  They want to know how the weekly routine will go.

Guess I'll go to Williamsburg when they all leave home.... Sigh.


----------



## Magic1962 (Aug 17, 2019)

Hilton Head Island....


----------



## GT75 (Aug 17, 2019)

HGVC Ocean Oaks, Hilton Head Island, SC (own there).     We go both early June and October.
HGVC Valdoro Mtn Lodge, Breckenridge, CO (own there).    1 or 2 weeks during ski season and also 1 week during the summer.
HGVC Sunrise Lodge, Park City, UT (own there).    1 week during ski season.
Cabo Mx.    We were booking through HGVC at Fiesta Americana-Los Cabos (4 out of the past 5 years) but will no longer be booking due to changes in that agreement.   Next year we are planning to rent.    We go 1 week during whale season (Feb or March).


----------



## vol_90 (Aug 17, 2019)

Marriott Phuket Beach Club.  19 trips between March 2007 and August 2019 having just checked out and reaching 200 nights stayed at the resort.


----------



## lockewong (Aug 17, 2019)

Love this thread.  We return to Maui and the Big Island every year.  We just purchased the Bay Club based on TUG posts.  Resale, thank you TUG.  We visit Orlando EOY for Disney because my son is still a little boy in teenage clothes.  We visit Seattle for family but use Air BNB.  NYC through Hilton not HGVC or Hilton Club.  Tahoe because we like to ski. And, of course, Costco, too.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Aug 18, 2019)

Every year, multiple times: Palm Desert and Scottsdale, both within driving distance. Mostly Vistana TS since we're owners, but we like to try other TS places as well.

Less frequent but return visits: Hawaii, NYC, Boston, San Francisco, Los Angeles, Minnesota.

Every week: San Diego. Recently retired, I love being able to be a 'tourist' out and about where I live!


----------



## LisaH (Aug 18, 2019)

turkel said:


> We just suck it up unfortunately, but we always go for 2 weeks. 11 hours transit with layovers is the norm, 16 hours the max, I draw the line at 24.
> 
> When searching airfare price and time are the most important.
> 
> ...


Your FP trip sounds similar to the one we will take at the end of Sep. We will be taking the Tradewinds Cruise for a week and also booked Dr Poole’s tour to swim with whales in Moorea. Please let me know how your trip goes.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Aug 18, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> Let me ask a question of those who have already answered here - one constant in our vacation experiences has been that the 2nd trip to a location has never matched the allure of the first - not that the 2nd trip has necessarily been bad, just not up to the level of the 1st trip.  That certainly may be a function of those few places we have visited twice, but what is it about returning to an area that y'all find so compelling?
> 
> Is it a favorite attraction?  I could see the mouse ears crowd loving every visit to Orlando because of this factor but would you revisit Orlando simply because it has so much stuff and you can't possibly see it all in one trip?
> 
> From my perspective, I could say any visit to Colorado would fall into this category because the outdoors we have experienced there embodies what we want most in a vacation.



In my case, I'm not taking a vacation. I'm going to where the weather is guaranteed to be warm, the stress is low, and I can usually get good, _ripe_, pineapple. The lure for that, to me in the winter, is the whole reason for travelling. (Travel - from the word travail. . . )


----------



## LisaH (Aug 18, 2019)

I’m surprised that no one has mentioned St John, USVI so far because there are quite a few owners on TUG who go there every year. Just returned last night and it’s our little heaven on earth. We just sold the week recently but will continue to rent from owners and return.


----------



## Blaaamo (Aug 18, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> Cabo, Hawaii, British Columbia, New Zealand, and Australia.
> 
> Edit Ooops forgot Seaside Oregonmat least once per year


Can you tell me what you love about Cabo? We stayed on the beach and while it was nice I was turned off by all of the people with their hands out or constantly trying to sell me crap.


----------



## elaine (Aug 18, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> one constant in our vacation experiences has been that the 2nd trip to a location has never matched the allure of the first - what is it about returning to an area that y'all find so compelling?


Our HHI trips have always been great--love riding bikes, eating great seafood and we almost always had extended family with us. For Orlando, it was fun times at theme parks and grandparents visiting, then that evolved to staying at DVC--and we have loved every trip--we don't go into the parks everyday and enjoy the amenities of the resort, such as pool movies, etc. We also love the bus system--that makes us feel like we are on vacation-no driving. To us, other O resorts, which are very nice, are just a place to sleep.
But, our fav place for a 2nd trip was Marriott Ile de France. We were busy the 1st trip, so the 2nd trip we did al the things that we missed the 1st time. Plus we knew the area better and got the confidence to rent a car and explore more and still have things we want to do "next time."


----------



## Larry (Aug 18, 2019)

1) Aruba - owned since 1993 and currently own 8 weeks and rent out 6-7 per year. We have been going to Aruba for the past 15 years for at least one week in January or February.
2) Vegas
3) NOLA
4) Mexico


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 18, 2019)

Blaaamo said:


> Can you tell me what you love about Cabo? We stayed on the beach and while it was nice I was turned off by all of the people with their hands out or constantly trying to sell me crap.



We like the weather. We like the people. We usually go in the January to April time period. We always rent a car. We swim and snorkel even in January and February. We always stay in San Jose del Cabo. We rarely go to Cabo San Lucas. We tend to avoid the Street Sellers. As for the stores (tourist and lower quality jewelry stores) it is a game. If you do not want to go in and bargain just politely decline. There are also some very high quality Art and Jewelry Stores. They will bargain just do not be mean spirited about it. We eat at many Hole-in-the-Wall places. We have been going for 15 years. We gotten to know some of the locals. 

There are some things tourists do not realize for example the person that bags your groceries at the major grocery stores works only for tips. They are not paid by the store.

A person's attitude and spirit of adventure will greatly effect the +/- of the experience. Remember you are in their Country.


----------



## stmartinfan (Aug 18, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> Let me ask a question of those who have already answered here - one constant in our vacation experiences has been that the 2nd trip to a location has never matched the allure of the first - not that the 2nd trip has necessarily been bad, just not up to the level of the 1st trip.  That certainly may be a function of those few places we have visited twice, but what is it about returning to an area that y'all find so compelling?
> .



For us, the annual spring break trip to St. Maarten was the perfect way for us Minnesotans to get a much needed dose of warmth, sunshine and relaxation in a place with things we love:  great beaches, amazing blue water, gourmet dining and friendly people.  It never disappoints, and we loved that we didn't have to waste time finding our way around or worrying about crummy weather when we only had a week because of school schedules.  There was always something new to try, but also favorite things to experience again, and the quirky things like the chickens and goats along side the road reminded us we had left the US. We also liked having locals recognize us and welcome us back. I know there are other Caribbean island that offer these features, but St. Maarten was our favorite and owning at a nice resort allowed us to easily return without having to try to trade in.

We have been able to take other more adventuresome vacations each year as well and for these we explore new locations and rarely return to the same place.  We often move around to different places in Europe or Asia and rent apartments or use hotels so we aren't limited by timeshare locations.  I think that's why we haven't felt bored with returning to the Caribbean each winter.


----------



## controller1 (Aug 18, 2019)

LisaH said:


> I’m surprised that no one has mentioned St John, USVI so far because there are quite a few owners on TUG who go there every year. Just returned last night and it’s our little heaven on earth. We just sold the week recently but will continue to rent from owners and return.






alexadeparis said:


> Scottsdale to visit friends; Door County for a summer weekend; Key West to party and chill;
> St John Virgin Islands to recharge (2 weeks usually); Vegas for the shows, restaurants and shopping; Cruising to do a “sampler platter” of new destinations to see if any are worthy of a longer visit.


----------



## Carol C (Aug 18, 2019)

Cozumel
New York City
New Orleans


----------



## mdurette (Aug 18, 2019)

OP here - I asked the question to see if your repeat locations have a lot to do with where you live.    For the most part (there are always some exceptions) the answer is Yes.   Those along the east and west generally repeat to locations along the same coasts (or Hawaii vs Caribbean).


----------



## silentg (Aug 18, 2019)

We started timesharing in 1981 we had a one bedroom week 27 in Vermont. Our kids were small and we went there every year for 5 years, then we started trading for other places. Poconos, Daytona Beach.
In 1987 we moved to central Florida from Massachusetts and we exchanged thru RCI for Cape Cod and New Hampshire In summer to visit family back home.
We bought a Dikhololo week and traded for many places. We purchased a couple weeks at Orange Lake and A week at Summer Bay, then a week at Siesta Key, Punta Gourda, Baysie VA. And the one we love Fitzpatrick’s Castle in Ireland. 
We have paired down to 4 timeshares.  Orange Lake, Baysie VA, Dublin Ireland and just acquired Oyster Bay In Sebastian,FL. 
We will be using these timeshare all in 2021.
We have exchanged mostly thru RCI we go to South Florida a lot Weston, Ft Lauderdale, Hollywood, FL
Because our son lives there.
We have made trades with TUG members and have gone to Maui, Lake Travis, TX, Fort Myers Beach,FL
We are going to Arizona for two weeks in April 2020. All on TUG trades.
The places we would like to return are Dublin, Maui, The Berkshires, Myrtle Beach, Weston FL, Las Vegas, New Orleans, LA
We want to try new places too, now that we are both retired we plan to travel a lot more.
Some timeshare vacations and some independent ones too.
Silentg


----------



## Preid (Aug 18, 2019)

For the past 25 years...OBX


----------



## mentalbreak (Aug 19, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> Let me ask a question of those who have already answered here - one constant in our vacation experiences has been that the 2nd trip to a location has never matched the allure of the first - not that the 2nd trip has necessarily been bad, just not up to the level of the 1st trip.  That certainly may be a function of those few places we have visited twice, but what is it about returning to an area that y'all find so compelling?
> 
> Is it a favorite attraction?  I could see the mouse ears crowd loving every visit to Orlando because of this factor but would you revisit Orlando simply because it has so much stuff and you can't possibly see it all in one trip?
> 
> From my perspective, I could say any visit to Colorado would fall into this category because the outdoors we have experienced there embodies what we want most in a vacation.



Interesting that your 2nd trip never lives up to the first. I am the exact opposite. I  ALWAYS enjoy the 2nd or subsequent trips so much more.  Crazy, but it’s just the way I seem to be wired.


----------



## Todd Fogelberg (Aug 19, 2019)

Poconos (Delaware Valley National Recreation Area), Jersey Shore (Avalon area), Rehobeth DE (Cape Henlopen State Park), Orlando, Gulf Shores, AL and Fairhope, AL, San Antonio (River walk), Deming NM, Mesa and Apache Junction (AZ), New York City, Las Vegas. (I'm excluding my home state of MN which is #1). Doing a big circle to include all of these locations on a 4 month RV trip using my "timeshare" style camping membership, Thousand Trails. Will probably not stay in a single hotel or traditional TS on this trip. But I think this tour could be very good staying in TS and hotels! Would probably cost about the same, just a different way to go!


----------



## Blaaamo (Aug 19, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> We like the weather. We like the people. We usually go in the January to April time period. We always rent a car. We swim and snorkel even in January and February. We always stay in San Jose del Cabo. We rarely go to Cabo San Lucas. We tend to avoid the Street Sellers. As for the stores (tourist and lower quality jewelry stores) it is a game. If you do not want to go in and bargain just politely decline. There are also some very high quality Art and Jewelry Stores. They will bargain just do not be mean spirited about it. We eat at many Hole-in-the-Wall places. We have been going for 15 years. We gotten to know some of the locals.
> 
> There are some things tourists do not realize for example the person that bags your groceries at the major grocery stores works only for tips. They are not paid by the store.
> 
> A person's attitude and spirit of adventure will greatly effect the +/- of the experience. Remember you are in their Country.



Makes sense. I never made it that far, it was all the people on the beach and on the streets selling stuff that was annoying.


----------



## DeeCee (Aug 19, 2019)

DVC Animal Kingdom and/or Boardwalk
MVC Hilton Head

Our favorite places and we always can’t  wait to go back!

Will go back to Aruba at least a few times in the next 5 years.


----------



## elaine (Aug 19, 2019)

Definitely an east coast thing. Orlando and hhi are (long) drive to locations, and we used the auto train for one way at Easter to Disney for 10 years.
From a large east coast airport, Europe is a nonstop 7-8 hour flight. And I can almost always use FF miles to get to somewhere in Europe.
We loved Hawaii. But too long flight.


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 19, 2019)

Some people will hate my answer.  Williamsburg.  San Francisco.


----------



## Free2Roam (Aug 19, 2019)

#1 Aruba - RCI points exchange
#2 New Orleans - own
#3 St. Maarten - own every 4 yrs
#4 South FL (Miami/Ft. Lauderdale) - varies
#5 Massanutten - own/RCI Extra vacations

Never get enough of the 1st three locations for different reasons. Although the seaweed problem in St Maarten is getting ridiculous. 

South FL - I seem to end up there at least once a year because I have friends in the area.  And friends who don't live there but love to go...and are always looking for a travel buddy. 

Massanutten is our annual winter group trip. Next year is our 10th year... I think we had about 20 2bdrm units this year. The group gets bigger every year

Edited to add...
Oh, I forgot Hilton Head, SC. Love that place. (own a few biennial weeks)


----------



## Edward Druy (Aug 20, 2019)

mdurette said:


> For me - it is Orlando (hey I have a kid and a 50 year old Disney obsessed husband) and Lincoln, NH (because I like getting back to nature and walks in the woods).
> 
> With that said...
> I do hope to head back to Sedona again and Aruba is a place I could go to annually.


Sedona and Key West


----------



## capjak (Aug 20, 2019)

Maui every Jan-March 3-4 weeks every year
Hilton Head-1 week (last 3 years so this is new)
Orlando every October (F&W Fest) 2 weeks every year 
Vegas every other year


----------



## afk324 (Aug 20, 2019)

Poconos, Newport, Atlantic City, Jimeny Peak, Berkshires.


----------



## afk324 (Aug 20, 2019)

Poconos, Newport, Jimeny Peak, Atlantic City, Daytona, Birkshires, Myrtle Beach.


----------



## iowateach (Aug 20, 2019)

Palm Desert
I won’t tell you why because then you’ll want to go there too. I don’t like to share.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 20, 2019)

iowateach said:


> Palm Desert
> I won’t tell you why because then you’ll want to go there too. I don’t like to share.


Your post makes me chuckle.  We never grow tired of Palm Desert and its surrounding cities - Rancho Mirage etc.


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 20, 2019)

I’m a repeat customer of HGVC Timeshare Vacation promos.  Every time the make me an offer, I usually take it.  Been to Vegas and Orlando a few times.  I endure the sales promo for anywhere from 30 - 90 minutes. Some give up quickly, some chat about other stuff for the 90, none make any real effort to sell me after I explain my holdings and understanding of timeshares.

No clue why they keep making me offers but it’s a pretty good deal for a 3 night stay in a HGVC. 

Cheers


----------



## Glynda (Aug 22, 2019)

We've used The Fountains in Orlando, Shenandoah Crossing in VA, and Brewster Green on Cape Cod more often than any other timeshares.


----------



## linpat (Aug 22, 2019)

NOLA, Williamsburg, Newport to be domestic, and Scotland for far-flung.


----------



## alexadeparis (Aug 22, 2019)

alexadeparis said:


> Scottsdale to visit friends; Door County for a summer weekend; Key West to party and chill;
> St John Virgin Islands to recharge (2 weeks usually); Vegas for the shows, restaurants and shopping; Cruising to do a “sampler platter” of new destinations to see if any are worthy of a longer visit.



All of my repeat destinations are either deeded there or are “club” bookings in their respective mini systems, we do not exchange to repeats except sometimes Vegas.




LisaH said:


> I’m surprised that no one has mentioned St John, USVI so far because there are quite a few owners on TUG who go there every year. Just returned last night and it’s our little heaven on earth. We just sold the week recently but will continue to rent from owners and return.



I did earlier on in the thread, I love it too, as my license plate suggests.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 22, 2019)

We rarely go to the same place twice in a row but it seems we end up in Maui and Nuevo Vallarta quite a bit. We are gone between 8 and 10 weeks a year. This next winter we are in Maui for two weeks, Cabo for two weeks and Nuevo Vallarta for three weeks. 

If I had to choose one place I really like I would pick home. There is no place like home. I really appreciate home after being away for a few weeks.

Bill


----------



## Oreo2 (Aug 25, 2019)

Outer Banks of North Carolina.  If I every win the lottery I will live there.  Of course, my big problem is I don't play the lottery!


----------



## jont (Aug 26, 2019)

Hilton Head
Boston
West Palm Beach
Aruba


----------



## SherryP (Oct 7, 2019)

dougp26364 said:


> We own at Marriott's Ocean Pointe on Singer Island, Riviera Beach, FL. We've been every year except once since 2001. We also go to Breckenridge, CO nearly every year.  We won't make it this year though due to a job change. Las Vegas has been at least once/year since 1999. Branson, MO is an EOY trip now although we use to go multiple times each year. We pick one of the Hawaiian Islands to visit EOY (to expensive to fly there for us on a yearly basis).


We're going to Ocean Pointe for the first time in a couple of weeks.  After all I've heard I believe it's about to become a favorite for us as well.  Any suggestions on restaurants?  Know a good jet ski rental place?  Can't wait to get to the beach again!  Our favorites are Palm Desert, Las Vegas and anyplace in Hawaii.


----------



## TravelTime (May 1, 2022)

deslagle said:


> We go back to 5 places but we own every other year.  So not every year but every other year.  Yearly I may have tired of the long trips by now.
> Morritts Londoner (Grand Cayman Island), Windjammer Landing (St Lucia), Kahana Falls (Maui), Lawaii Beach Resort (Kauai) and Tres Rios (Playa Del Carmen La Herencia).
> My spouse does not care as much for Mexico but Tres Rios is a nature preserve 326 acres with guards at the front gate.  The preserve has many cenotes and one you can kayak down or float on a
> tube to the ocean.  The pools and All inclusive are great.  The resort will give you a free ride to Playa Del Carmen beach at Sunset Fisherman but you taxi back.



I am thinking of staying at the Londoner in Grand Cayman. How was that resort? Are all the rooms oceanfront? Is that resort within the Morritt’s resorts the most upscale one?


----------



## ScoopKona (May 1, 2022)

Monterrey area, Bay area, the UK, Germany, Italy. Now that we've moved, we're going to start flying to Asia instead.


----------



## bobpark56 (May 1, 2022)

Westin Lagunamar
Marriott Marbella
Ka'anapali Beach Club
Puerto Aventuras (Porto Bello Residences)
Marriott Boston Pulse
There are others such as Marriott Surfwatch, Marriott Ocean Watch, Marriott Newport Coast Villas, and Marriott Playa Andaluza that we like as well, but we revisit the above most often.


----------



## TravelTime (May 1, 2022)

If I had to summarize where we have repeated or will repeat with timeshare travel, I would say:

-All islands of Hawaii
-Lake Tahoe north shore and other parts of CA
-US Virgin Islands
-Florida in beach locations
-Costa Rica
-Mexico

My overall favorite resorts so far have been Ritz Carlton St Thomas and Four Seasons Costa Rica. In terms of the Marriott branded resorts, so far I really like Marriott Ko Olina.


----------



## plpgma (May 2, 2022)

I know this thread has been here for a while -- but this is my first time responding to it (at least I hope it is, as I have not read through the previous posts).  Regardless, our 'go to' place is Wyndham's Patriot's Place in Williamsburg.  While the facility is rather dated, the deluxe units all have working fireplaces and, since we prefer to visit Williamsburg in the colder months, that one feature makes our visits so much more enjoyable.  

We do visit many other Wyndham sites as our time and points allow -- but Williamsburg has been our place to go for the past 38 years, with the last 20 or so of those years being timeshare owners.


----------



## noreenkate (May 2, 2022)

missyrcrews said:


> We own at Cold Spring, and then usually trade into Smuggs, though I've also done Extra Vacation weeks there through RCI.  North Conway is usually an EV, too.  I own 4 weeks at Cold Spring, but usually only trade one a year.
> 
> I agree with the previous poster who talked about how their stays feel like home.  My kids are creatures of habit.  I've been trying to talk up a trip to Williamsburg for 2021.  They are NOT INTERESTED in the least.  Not even if I can get a big unit.  Not even if we go to Busch Gardens.    They want to know that they are going to Smuggs to do all the things they love in Vermont.  They want to go to Cold Spring and take the van for a trip.  They want to know how the weekly routine will go.
> 
> Guess I'll go to Williamsburg when they all leave home.... Sigh.



replace smuggs with disney and that’s my 2 sons… I gave up and I am *GOING  *to *Williamsburg *on my own in September.


----------



## DancingWaters (May 3, 2022)

Seiverville Smokey Mountain Lodge, Ocean Boulevard Myrtle Beach, Bonnet Creek Florida, Coral Sands Hilton Head.


----------



## Rolltydr (May 3, 2022)

Bonnet Creek and La Belle Maison.


----------

